# Stuttering/choking Getgood Drums on Kontakt



## LeoLmX (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi.

I just bouth GGD today and it was a nightmare to install it, I have a little bit of experience on recording e DAW usage.
I finally managed to make it work but for some reason now, everytime GGD is working on Kontakt, it starts to stutter and flow in a sluggish way, every click has a slight delay and everything takes a lot of time to load. This doesn't make sense because right after installing everything and audiating everything, it worked fluently! My PC is also very prepared for this type of work. What could it be?

If it helps, I could upload a video of it. 

Thanks!


----------



## fob (Nov 25, 2017)

did you change your sample rate?


----------



## LeoLmX (Nov 25, 2017)

Nope. I use 48k at 256 samples, with the standalone app and inside the DAW (Presonus Studio One 3).


----------



## LeoLmX (Nov 26, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## goobaba (Dec 5, 2017)

This happened to me, it turns out it was another plugin causing it to be very slow. Kontakt and GGD are not very CPU intensive but they will lag if another plugin is hogging CPU usage


----------

